# National 400k Audax - 26 July 2014



## Hugo15 (4 Mar 2014)

Entries for the National 400k Audax for 2014 have now opened. The ride takes place on 26th July. This year the event will start in the North East of England at Ingleby Barwick, near Stockton on Tees. The route will initially head south towards Ripon before turning west and onwards through the Yorkshire Dales to the North Pennines. A friend of mine has written a blog entry about the event at http://balancingontwowheels.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/national-400-announced.html

You can enter the event at http://aukweb.net/events/detail/14-2/


----------

